# Leaking outside faucet (<--help please)



## dgates12 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello - 

My outside faucet is leaking thru the anti-siphon cap on top of the faucet. This occurs when the water is turned and there is no back pressure (ie faucet turned on, hose connected, sprayer on).

From everything I've read, this is a common problem either caused by a broken washer/plastic connector under the cap, or a piece of foreign debris that has been lodged inside. 

My questions are:

How do I remove the cap; it just seems to spin round and round? 
I see no model number of the faucet, so not sure if it's welded or screw threaded. 
Fix or replace spigot? 
Thanks for any advice out there!


----------



## Redwood (Jul 8, 2010)

If it just spins without coming off then pry it off it snaps on.

I would get the replacement parts first or it's a moot point taking it apart.

Can you see the brand name?


----------



## Puddlesx5 (Jul 14, 2010)

The brand looks to be an Arrowhead brass 420 series frost free lawn faucet .
Parts are available on line.    Like Redwood said just pry off the vac breaker then unscrew the parts inside and pay attention to the way the parts are
assembled they must go in the same way or you will have a fountain.

Good Luck


----------



## KimS (Jul 21, 2010)

I am having pretty much the same problem but my anti syphon cap is plastic and the brand name is Fusan. I cannot find any parts for it online. Any suggestions?


----------



## Redwood (Jul 21, 2010)

If the brand you have is a non-descript  part and replacement parts cannot be found then you replace the whole faucet....


----------

